
About the Open Angel Forum - 1st event LA Jan 14th - pchristensen
http://openangelforum.com/2009/12/04/about-the-open-angel-forum/
======
jasonmcalacanis
Thanks for posting pchristensen! I'm hoping that Los Angeles goes well and
that we can move on to San Francisco, Silicon Valley, Boston, New York,
Austin, Europe and Asia!

~~~
pchristensen
You probably know me better as GeekStack :)

